# Pyramid & Square Shaped Watermelons



## daer0n (May 7, 2008)

Apparently the traditional oval watermelon was too difficult to stack, so the square watermelon was developed a few years back. Now in a complete twist, there is a whole new problem, the pyramid shaped watermelon! Good luck stacking these things! 

Unfortunately, I have no idea where you can buy these stateside, but if you're in Japan you might get to see them!

















Source


----------



## magosienne (May 8, 2008)

i want some !!

you know, what i'd really want to try is the melon pan (melon bread



), i've only seen it on pics, and it looks cute and yummy !


----------



## Darla (May 8, 2008)

those are great!


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

Thats awesome! How did they get them to grow like that?


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2008)

They're kinda cool! I spose storing them in the fridge would be a lot easier, and cutting them too!


----------



## ticki (May 8, 2008)

god, it's gotta be expensive to grow those like that in bulk. to make shaped watermelons, you just have to put it in a container with the shape that you want and let it grow in there.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 8, 2008)

wow i have never seen these i love watermelon


----------



## daer0n (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif god, it's gotta be expensive to grow those like that in bulk. to make shaped watermelons, you just have to put it in a container with the shape that you want and let it grow in there. Yup!



hubby and i just learned how to grow all kinds of shape watermelons and other fruits, and it is that simple!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 22, 2008)

un-freakin'-believable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 22, 2008)

That's just wrong.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never seen the pyramid ones.

So cool, although they are super expensive over there!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 22, 2008)

so coolo! my grandpa used to grow pears in winebottles then fill them with home made wine!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif god, it's gotta be expensive to grow those like that in bulk. to make shaped watermelons, you just have to put it in a container with the shape that you want and let it grow in there. I had no idea! What else can you do this with?


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2008)

That is cool!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

Haven't seen the pyramid ones before, but have seen the square shaped ones on news on tv and real life at a supermarket. They are really expensive though, going for USD50. Also, I think they are not edible.


----------

